# Willkommen im Norco-Forum



## Indian Summer (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Es freut uns ausserordentlich, mit dem kanadischen Brand Norco auf IBC präsent sein zu dürfen. Wir, das sind in erster Linie Karsten Jacke vom Norco-Vertrieb für Deutschland und Österreich sowie Fritz Pfister aus der Schweiz. 



Cheers

Karsten & Fritz


----------



## michi the 3rd (19. Mai 2009)

ja gott zum gruße!
endlich ist norco hier vertreten!

ciao michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenheini (21. Mai 2009)

Moin,

fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren das Norco Fluid 1.0 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Glückauf aus dem Ruhrpot


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Find ich auch gut das Norco endlich hier vertreten ist! 

Gruß


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Mai 2009)

das selbe von mir ...


----------



## jumper 123 (28. Mai 2009)

jo von mir auch schön das norco jetzt auch hier ist


----------



## Red-Stone (31. Mai 2009)

Schliess mich dann mal mit an! Ein zufiredener Fluid 1.0-Treter aus Luxemburg.


----------



## freaky styley (1. Juni 2009)

Juhu! endlich auch ein supportforum für diese tollen räder!

viel spass.


----------



## Nothing85 (2. Juni 2009)

ich interssiere mich für ein fluid 1 oder 2 man findet aber so gut wie nix über google.
was haben die für ne ausstattung, was wiegen sie und was macht das preislich aus. gibt es noch 08 modelle in M???

mfg henning


----------



## jumper 123 (2. Juni 2009)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ich interssiere mich für ein fluid 1 oder 2 man findet aber so gut wie nix über google.
> was haben die für ne ausstattung, was wiegen sie und was macht das preislich aus. gibt es noch 08 modelle in M???
> 
> mfg henning



hi also bei googel habe ich da schon mehrere gesehen 
hier mal ein beispiel vileicht kenste das ja schon 
gruß jumper 
http://badbikes-online.de/shop/article_60603+Norco+Fluid+Two+Bike-001/NORCO-FLUID-TWO-BIKE.html


----------



## Nothing85 (2. Juni 2009)

ja das kannte ich schon hilft mir allerdings net so wirklich weiter weil ich ja auch wissen wollte was beim one besser is! und gewichtsangaben habe ich auch noch nicht wirklich gesehen! und gibts auch iwo nur den rahmen zu kaufen???

fragen über fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumper 123 (2. Juni 2009)

was möchteste den mit dem bike mache erst mal touren fahren oder auch was anderes
muss ja nicht unbedingt norcco  fluid sein vileicht ja ein shore z.b 
gruß jörg


----------



## Nothing85 (2. Juni 2009)

ich will den berg schnell hoch und auch schnell² runter^^!


----------



## jumper 123 (2. Juni 2009)

ok meinst du fluid lt 1 oder 2 
oder fluid one oder towe das ist ein grossser unterschied 
aber ich mus dir erhlich sagen für mich würde dan nur das shor two 
oder wenn das geld nicht ganz so wichtig ist shor one 
warum : weil die se bikes für berg auf und berg ab gebaubt wurden 
das sind reine fr bikes di mann aber auch super für Touren benutzen kann da für sind sie gemacht beim fluid sieht es etwas anders aus es ist ein toure der für leichtes gelende geeignet ist 
gruß jörg P:S: haste icq


----------



## mac80 (4. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Find ich auch gut das Norco endlich hier vertreten ist!
> 
> Gruß



 auch von mir!


----------



## Red-Stone (5. Juni 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> ok meinst du fluid lt 1 oder 2
> oder fluid one oder towe das ist ein grossser unterschied
> aber ich mus dir erhlich sagen für mich würde dan nur das shor two
> oder wenn das geld nicht ganz so wichtig ist shor one
> ...




Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

1. Wäre interessiert, wie du mit einem Shore längere Touren fährst? Das Shore 1 ist mit 18.2kg auf der Norco Homepage angegeben, hat eine reine Freeride-Geo (flacher Lenkwinkel, 180mm Federweg, wenig versenkbare Sattelstütze etc) Klar kommt man bergauf damit, aber Spass macht das dann wohl doch weniger, oder?

2. Ich habe ein Fluid 1.0, mit 130mm vorne und 143mm hinten. Das Rad wird zum Touren fahren benutzt. Jedoch führen diese Touren durch alles andere als 'leichtes Gelände'. 
Hartes, steiniges Terrain, schnelle Abfahrten, Sprünge und Drops bis zu 1m kommen auch vor. Und bis jetzt hält das Rad dieses Programm schon 1600km aus. Es wird wirklich nicht geschont. Denke dass bei meiner Fahrweise vermutlich ein Fluid LT besser wäre, aber mein 1.0 schlägt sich wacker.

3. Wenn, dann käme noch das Norco Six in Frage, da es leichter (um die 15,5 - 17kg) als das Shore ist, immer noch 160mm Federweg bietet und (um die Modewörter zu benutzen ) als Heavy-Enduro bis Leicht-Freerider anzusehen ist.

Und das hilft : http://www.norco.com

mfg

P.S. : Dein Beitrag liest sich nicht sonderlich gut


----------



## mac80 (5. Juni 2009)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> 3. Wenn, dann käme noch das Norco Six in Frage, da es leichter (um die 15,5 - 17kg) als das Shore ist, immer noch 160mm Federweg bietet und (um die Modewörter zu benutzen ) als Heavy-Enduro bis Leicht-Freerider anzusehen ist.
> 
> Und das hilft : http://www.norco.com
> 
> ...



Diese Modewörter treffen es allerdings genau 

Ich fahr das Bike nun seit ca. 1 Jahr (verg. Jahr im Mai erhalten) und bin "begeistert" ! Seit Januar bin ich mit diesem Bike etwas über 2.500km / 45.000hm gefahren (u.a. basierten 90% meiner WP.-Einträge auf dem Norco Six). Den Spaß hab ich bisher nicht verloren... Ganz im Gegenteil: Der Spaß wächst stetig... 

Wer schnell bergauf unterwegs sein möchte, braucht entweder Power oder ein Racebike! Manchmal muss man sich eben entscheiden!?

Aber bezügl. der Tourenfähigkeit braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (7. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile hab sogar ich das Norco-Forum bemerkt. 

Bin mit einem 07er Six II unterwegs, übrigens von Indian Summer. ;-)
Liegt momentan allerdings in seinen Einzelteilen in der Garage und wartet auf die Generalüberholung und ein bisschen Tuning.


----------



## jumper 123 (7. Juni 2009)

Female schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab sogar ich das Norco-Forum bemerkt.
> 
> Bin mit einem 07er Six II unterwegs, übrigens von Indian Summer. ;-)
> Liegt momentan allerdings in seinen Einzelteilen in der Garage und wartet auf die Generalüberholung und ein bisschen Tuning.



cool schnell tuninen und zu sammen bauen 
gruß jumper


----------



## Female (7. Juni 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> cool schnell tuninen und zu sammen bauen
> gruß jumper



Muss warten, bis der Cheftuner vom Urlaub zurück ist. Aber denn wird Dampf gemacht!


----------



## erbsensuppe (7. Juni 2009)

ich hoff die rohloff bleibt dran am six


----------



## Female (7. Juni 2009)

Die Rohloff ist bereits weg... hat auf die Dauer nicht so recht mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Vielleicht kommt sie wieder mal dran, ich weiss es noch nicht so recht.


----------



## erbsensuppe (7. Juni 2009)

ah is schade sah aber schick aus.
wenns aber nicht will wie es soll dann weg damit


----------



## Female (7. Juni 2009)

Schick und praktisch wars auf jeden Fall. Aber eben, manchmal muss man sich von liebgewordenen Sachen auch wieder trennen.


----------



## All-Maikl (17. August 2009)

Servus, ich geselle mich dann auch mal in diese Runde. Bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer dEs Shore 
In zwei Wochen gehts nach Österreich und bis dahin hoffentlich nochmal auf ein paar lokale FR-Trails.
Hoffe die Begeisterung wird noch größer wenn´s erstmal richtig eingefahren ist.

Gruß Maikl


----------



## jumper 123 (17. August 2009)

ja dan mal glückwunsch von mir das ist ein geiles bike 
gruß jumper


----------



## thorstenfels (19. August 2009)

erstmal hallo und schön jetzt auch fragen direkt im forum los werden zu können und auch antwort zu bekommen

ja, schön das ihr da seid.


ich würde dir auch nicht das shore empfehlen, da es als reiner freerider viel zu schwer ist. ich fahre das six 07 und kann dir sagen meine touren begrenzen sich auf 35 - 50 km. dann haste aber schon die nase voll vom bergrauffahren. aber bergrunter ist das teil der absolute hammer, eine spaßmaschine, die ihres gleichen sucht. das bike prügelt alles weg und gibt dir immer das gefühl: kein problem, gib gas !

es wiegt um die 16,5 kilo und noch ok, tipp: im ausverkauf macht norco super preise. da bekommst du verdammt viel gutes bike fürs geld

gruß thorsten



Nothing85 schrieb:


> ich will den berg schnell hoch und auch schnell² runter^^!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (29. April 2010)

wusst jetzt nicht wohin damit, also hier ... 

hab mein 08er Atomik jetzt auf 18,2kg runter, weiss jemand wieviel der 08er Atomik Rahmen wiegt ?


----------



## -Xcessive- (24. Mai 2010)

Ich suche schon seit geraumer zeit nen neuen Sasquatch oder Rampage Rahmen.
Bei Google und was weiß ich wo überall gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, gibts die überhaupt einzeln zu kaufen??
Wenn ja würde ich sehr sehr gerne wissen wo^^
Gruß phil


----------



## Dj_Artschi (2. Juni 2010)

ich fahre seid 3 Jahren norco und bin sehr zufrieden 
es gibt keine geiler Marke für mich!!!
großes großes Lob 

mfg artschi


----------



## !da_kobold! (9. Juni 2010)

hier is noch ein zufriedener norco fahrer  (sasquatch)

macht weiter so robuste bikes, das kÃ¶nnt ihr einfach!

@-Xcessive- ich meine im netz mal einen hÃ¤ndler gefunden zu haben, nur war der rahmen mit glaub fast 400â¬ relativ teuer!

gruÃ


----------



## klueny (26. Juli 2010)

wie verschickt norco eigentlich ?`
gabs schonmal probleme bei denen, die ihr bike im internet bestellt haben?

danke


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Norco ist doch kein Versender. Das Verschicken liegt beim (Internet-)Händler.


----------



## Indian Summer (27. Juli 2010)

Norco legt Wert darauf, dass ihre Bikes weltweit nur über den Fachhandel
verkauft werden. 

Dies geschieht aus verschiedenen Gründen: 
1. In Kanada ist jeder Hersteller wegen der grossen Distanzen darauf
angewiesen, dass er möglichst überall im Lande verteilt Fachhändler
hat. Deshalb stärkt Norco diesen den Rücken.
2. Da die Fixkosten eines realen Fahrradshops mit Lokalmiete, Werkstatt,
Ausstellungsrädern, Lager und ausgebildeten Angestellten in der Regel 
um einiges höher liegen als diejenigen eines Online-Shops, verhindert Norco
so, dass ihre Händler in einen (ruinösen) Preiskampf gezogen werden,
der ihre Margen aushöhlt.
3. Ein kompetenter Händler kann dank des direkten Kontakts zum Kunden
einen Service bieten, an den ein Internet-Anbieter
nicht heran kommt. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass der Händler kapiert,
dass er von A bis Z ein einmaliges Verkaufserlebnis bieten muss,
das von kompetenter Beratung vor dem Kauf bis hin zur Betreuung nach dem
Kauf alles beinhaltet. Viele Händler haben dies leider noch immer nicht gecheckt
und spielen den Internet-Händlern geradezu in die Hände.
4. Ein Produkt, das massiv über das Internet verkauft wird, gerät früher oder später
in den Strudel des Preiskampfes. Denn wie kann sich ein Internetshop in erster Linie
von seiner Konkurrenz abheben? Über den Preis, der wegen unserer "Geiz ist geil"-
Mentalität immer wichtiger wird. Somit werden Produkte praktisch austauschbar
und verlieren an Wert, da es in erster Linie nicht mehr um das Produkt selber sondern
nur noch um den Preis geht. Doch was ist der "wahre" Wert einer Ware? 

Aus all diesen Gründen ist es Norco seit Jahren ein Anliegen, dass Norco Bikes 
nicht über das Internet, sondern möglichst nur über den Fachhandel verkauft werden. Und auch
wir als Vertriebe stehen voll und ganz hinter dieser Politik. Dies bedingt natürlich
auch, dass wir unsere Hausaufgaben bestmöglich machen und Händler und Endkonsumenten
so kompetent und gut wie möglich unterstützen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## ND4SPD (27. Juli 2010)

Ab wann wirds denn für die 2011er Modelle genaue techn. Daten und Preise geben?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juli 2010)

für die Firmenpolitik von Norco !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> für die Firmenpolitik von Norco !



Word.


----------



## klueny (28. Juli 2010)

mit sowas hab ich zwar nicht gerechnet,
aber danke !


----------



## BC-23 (28. Juli 2010)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Norco legt Wert darauf, dass ihre Bikes weltweit nur über den Fachhandel verkauft werden.
> 
> Ein Produkt, das massiv über das Internet verkauft wird, gerät früher oder später in den Strudel des Preiskampfes.
> 
> ...


 
Soviel zur Theorie.

In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus:
http://www.bike-point-jena.de/shop/catalog/norco-shore-2_product_8629.html


----------



## Indian Summer (29. Juli 2010)

@ BC-23

Was eben genau nicht drin liegt. Es gibt natürlich immer wieder den einen 
oder anderen, der glaubt, sich nicht dran halten zu müssen. Deshalb sind wir
auch auf euch angewiesen, damit ihr uns solche Shops meldet. Werde diesen
Fall sogleich Karsten von Norco DE weiterleiten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## SGC-elite (18. April 2011)

hat von euch sasquatch fahrern schon jemand die grenzen eures bikes ausgelotet (zB. Bikeparkbesuch)


----------



## Raus3r (3. August 2011)

Hallo, 

ich besitzte ein Norco Six Two 2009 Freeride Bike. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings habe ich so meine Problem mit der Federgabel... 
160mm sind einfach nicht mehr genug. Jetzt komme ich zu meiner Frage:
Ist es möglich in diesen Rahmen eine Boxxer rc einzubauen? Doppelbrücke/200mm möglich? Die alternative dazu wäre eine totem?
Und wie sieht es hinten mit dem Dämpfer aus? 

Weiß da jmd bescheid? 

lg R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (26. April 2012)

also des Range 27,5â³ wÃ¼rde mich wohl auch zum norco fahrer machen!


----------

